# Why Mark Peet hates his wife



## phinds (Dec 27, 2016)

OR: NOOOOOOOO ! That is NOT firewood, dammit !!!

OK, a couple of minor corrections. First, Mark does not actually hate his wife. Ellen is very nice. Also, he does not cuss. Usually.

What IS true though is that Ellen considers all wood to be firewood. You can show her the most incredible figured piece and her response is likely to be "Yep, that would help heat the house all right."

So Mark went downstairs a few days ago and found that a stash of curly red maple was why he had been so warm for the last few hours. He salvaged a small split piece and gave it to me to show on my site how the curl can be a lot stronger inside the wood than what ends up showing up on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 27, 2016)

Well good thing is my wife loves wood, (no pun intended). After reading that it just sounded wrong. But I do have have to pull her out of the different wood stores before she bankrupts me. LoL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

